# New (to me) 1987 Specialized Sirrus



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Just got this a couple days ago. Rides like a dream! 1987 Specialized Sirrus, 54cm.










I got the frameset and threw on components that I have on hand, but this will change! Here's what's on it now and the component that will replace it:

Headset: Tange
BB: Shimano cartridge w/ square taper spindle
Crankset: Specialized '80s vintage; 52/42 'rings
Pedals: Dura Ace 7701 SPD-R
Stem: NOS Specialized 22.2 / 26.0 / 120mm reach
Bar: '80s vintage Scott; 42cm width
Rear Der: Dura Ace 7400 / _Changing to Suntour Superbe Pro_
Front Der: Suntour Superbe Pro
Shifters: Suntour Superbe Pro
Brakes: Shimano RX100 dual pivot / _Changing to NOS Dia Compe Royal Gran Compe_
Seatpost: Titec 27.0 / _Changing to NOS Suntour Superbe_
Saddle: Selle Italia Flite Titanium / _Changing to NOS Vetta racing_
Hubs: Shimano 105 / _Changing to Suntour Superbe Pro; 32 hole_
Rims: Wolber TX Profil / _Changing to NOS Mavic MA-2; 32 hole_
Tires: Panaracer Straduis Sport 700x23
Cages: Specialized retro


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone have a source for good gumwall 700C clinchers?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very nice....I love old Specialized Allez and Sirrus steel frames


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

frpax said:


> Anyone have a source for good gumwall 700C clinchers?


Veloflex Paves are by far the best riding clinchers I have used. Old school looks included.https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/attach/jpeg.gif


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah, me too! I've been wanting an Allez for several years, and this is pretty close!

I still want an Allez, though!


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Great bike. Go Shaver Sport!!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Groovy! Every once in a while I see a Sirrus in my local C.L., but it always turns out to be the "other" Sirrus.


----------



## mml373 (Sep 15, 2018)

I'd argue the 1987 Sirrus is a better bike than the Allez SE of the same year. I own both.

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/b...r-1987-specialized-sirrus-project-367842.html


----------

